# Help - internet stops working after a few minutes



## tsinvest (Nov 14, 2005)

I have a Windows ME machine on which the internet connection stops working after about 5 minutes. I must reboot the machine to get another 5 minutes and then it stops again. I had AVG virus program and Zone Alarm when it happenned, then bought Norton's Internet Security program suite 2005 hoping that would fix it, no luck. Anyway I have Norton's installed, the AVG and Zone Alarm uninstalled, I ran Spybot and Adware - still no luck. I also ran Cleanup - took over 1000 files off , but the internet still cuts out. This happens with IE or Firefox.

Below is the file I get from HijackThis - I am hoping someone can help me. I will be off to work now, but I will check back later this afternoon for a hopeful reply. Thanks, Tom

ps - by the way I am sending this from my other machine which is XP and works fine. The ME machine is connected by wireless router, which I haven't had any problems with over the past year

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:14:30 AM, on 11/14/2005
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ATI2EVXX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCSETMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\ISSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPROXY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\COMPAQ\CPQINET\CPQINET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\BTTNSERV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\DIGITAL DASHBOARD\DEVGULP.EXE
C:\CPQS\BWTOOLS\SCCENTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PCTVOICE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMPAQ\EASY ACCESS BUTTON SUPPORT\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI TECHNOLOGIES\ATI CONTROL PANEL\ATIPTAXX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BCMWLTRY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\MM_TRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCPD-LC\SYMLCSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\MEDIASOURCE\DETECTOR\CTDETECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SNDSRVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WBEM\WINMGMT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\DESKTOP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://desktop.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/deskredir.dll?c=3c00&s=consumer&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=search&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?c=3c00&s=searchbar&LC=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Hidserv] Hidserv.exe run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\cpqeadm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EACLEAN] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\eaclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQInet] c:\compaq\CPQInet\CpqInet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Digital Dashboard] C:\Program Files\Compaq\Digital Dashboard\DevGulp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Service Connection] c:\cpqs\bwtools\sccenter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctvoice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Belkin WLAN] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bcmwltry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexStart] Lexstart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LexmarkPrinTray] PrinTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MMTray] "C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec Core LC] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe" start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMON.EXE /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TrojanScanner] C:\Program Files\Trojan Remover\Trjscan.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ATIPOLL] ati2evxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ATISmart] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ati2s9ag.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccSetMgr] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ISSVC] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccProxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative Detector] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\Detector\CTDetect.exe /R
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate - {06FE5D05-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avbabelfish&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL - {06FE5D02-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avlinksearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host - {06FE5D03-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=avhostsearch&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live - {06FE5D04-8F11-11d2-804F-00105A133818} - http://search.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/srchredir.dll?s=altavista&c=3c00&LC=0409 (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {7F8C8173-AD80-4807-AA75-5672F22B4582} (ICSScanner Class) - http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/promotions/spywaredetector/ICSScanner37370.cab
O16 - DPF: {B49C4597-8721-4789-9250-315DFBD9F525} (IWinAmpActiveX Class) - http://cdn.digitalcity.com/radio/ampx/ampx2.6.1.11_en_dl.cab


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
You will need a log expert to help you..your log needs some cleaning..


----------



## tsinvest (Nov 14, 2005)

Do I wait for someone to read my message or do I have to do something to get a log expert? Thank you


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Yep, just sit tight and wait for now. 

If you haven't received a reply by this time tomorrow post another reply with the word "Bump" in it to bring it back up the page.


----------



## tsinvest (Nov 14, 2005)

I noticed that the problem that stops my internet connection doesn't necessarily occur only when I am on the internet. What I mean is that if I boot up the computer and just use some programs and let it run for a while, after about 10 minutes I cannot connect to the internet. So whatever is causing this occurs about 5-10minutes after the computer is booted or rebooted, whether or not I am on the internet. (I can get on the internet when I first boot up for about 5-10 min.)

Another observation is that when I am on the internet after booting up after about 5 min. the hour glass indicator will appear (as if something is going on in the background, even though I didn't click on anything)

I hope this helps someone to help me. 

Thank you, Tom S.


----------



## Another Dave (Nov 15, 2005)

tsinvest said:


> I noticed that the problem that stops my internet connection doesn't necessarily occur only when I am on the internet. What I mean is that if I boot up the computer and just use some programs and let it run for a while, after about 10 minutes I cannot connect to the internet. So whatever is causing this occurs about 5-10minutes after the computer is booted or rebooted, whether or not I am on the internet. (I can get on the internet when I first boot up for about 5-10 min.)
> 
> Another observation is that when I am on the internet after booting up after about 5 min. the hour glass indicator will appear (as if something is going on in the background, even though I didn't click on anything)
> 
> ...


I suffered from this problem (almost) exactly recently and finally fixed it last night. In my case, I continue to have access to https, but not http after 30 seconds to 10 minutes of a reboot.

Short story: I ran regcleaner and deleted all stale registry entries. Then i reinstalled zonealarm and everything works.

Longer story: My computer was crippled 2 weeks ago. Could not even get into safe mode. So I ran windows 98 setup to reinstall the OS on top of the old one (i.e. I did NOT format the hard disk). Somewhere along the way zonealarm was uninstalled. I forget why i did this and when. 
I then installed the latest IE and all the critical updates. Had a few adentures (one of the updates would not install from the web, so I downloaded it and manually ran it and that worked). I also kept getting webcheck errors, so I removed that. Not sure if any of that is relevent though.

This left me with IE working for 30 seconds to 10 minutes, then http site would hang. I could get https (also MSN worked, and outlook express).

After 2 weeks of trying everything, a friend suggested ZoneAlarm was probably still partially installed and running a sentinel like application every 10 minutes. He figured I should either clean the registry out and/or reinstall ZoneAlarm and see what happens. I tried it and everything has been fine since.

Follow-up: I bought my mom a router a few months ago, and she kept complaining that her access to the internet would stop after a hour or two from reboot. It also turned out to be a ZoneAlarm setting, Sorry I forget which - but something to do with allowing external computers to ask you for your IP address.

Morale: First thing to check with internet connections problems suddenly appearing is ZoneAlarm (oh, and uninstalling ZoneAlarm doesn;t realy uninstall it, or so it appears).


----------



## tsinvest (Nov 14, 2005)

Dave - You did it! Thank you so much. I reinstalled ZoneAlarm and then after rebooting I tried going on the internet and no problem. Next I uninstalled ZoneAlarm the proper way through their uninstall selection in the program list. All works fine now.

Many thanks, Tom S.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi.good news..:up:..You still need to have your log read..
Hopefully one of the guys and girls who are experts in reading logs will pick up on this thread..


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

Yes, it is good news indeed. Thanks *Another Dave* for sharing your experience and helping to solve the problem. :up:

Like *blues_harp28* says though, there are a few entries in the HJT log that needs looking at so keep sitting tight. The log experts are pretty busy people so if your thread still hasn't been looked at by this time tomorrow bump it back up the page again by posting "Bump" in a reply.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You can fix the O9 file missing entries

I am not sure about Trojan Remover

Nothing nasty in there


----------



## fightinchunk (Nov 30, 2005)

what if your having the same problem, but don't have zonealarm but a router with a built in firewall. I have two computers hooked up to a linksys router that never gave me problems at home, but once i hook up to the school network, i get problems all the time on my desktop. my laptop works awesome, but my comp takes a long time to connect to websites, and it stops working after a while. Im comtemplating just reformatting the entire comp unless someone can help me. i'd appreaciate any help.thanks


----------



## Topazz (Sep 16, 2000)

*fightinchunk* has started a new thread here with a HJT log and more information.


----------



## frustratedsailor (May 31, 2008)

Fixed at last ... (I hope)

I had the same problem and after following many of these reports, I noticed that the firewall was often mentioned. I am running McAfee virus protection , and found that by pressing the 'Common Tasks/Restore Firewall Defaults' link, the problem went away.

I am posting this hoping that I will save someone else many hours of frustration.


----------

